# Audio distribution



## Haywire (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi there, just wondered what might be available for audio distribution. I'm looking to place 5 speakers around the room, with a different specific sound coming from each speaker. Each sound would be played after the last one finishes. The easier and cheaper the better!
Thanks for looking


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

you could do this with 2 speakers, just put the diffrent sounds pan level to left or right and play them out of the speakers. To use mutiply speakers you would proably have to by a sound board/Mixer


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

The medium priced route would be to buy a decent quality dvd surround sound system and computer audio editing software. There is software available to create surround sound tracks.


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

There are also multiple output sound cards for computers.


----------



## Haywire (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi there, I actually do have a fairly decent surround system, speakers, and computer. Just not sure how to hook it up, and also, would like to pick the sound that comes from each specfic speaker..any help would be great!


----------



## Haywire (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks, sorry I posted in the wrong section.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

I don't know of a simple way, but if you have a PC with a parallel port you could use a Kit74 and Vixen. The Kit74 is a board with 8 relays that is controlled through a parallel port, and Vixen is free software that can control it in sync with an audio track.







(You can ignore the reference to the light, unless you want to illuminate something specific while the sound is playing.)

To use this, you'd wire the - (negative) lead of all 5 speakers to the - lead of your amp, then run a wire from the + (positive) lead of your amp to the normally open connection on 5 of the relays on the Kit74. Then you'd run a wire from the common connection on each of those relays to the + connection of each of your speakers. That way, your sound would only go to a speaker if its relay were energised. You'd want to be careful not to have more than 1 or 2 speakers turned on at a time or you run the risk of over loading your amplifier (too many speakers in parallel = too low impedance load = bad )

edited to add: My image here is a little misleading. The kit74 has the relays built in - this was to show how to switch a light and a speaker. The principal is the same, though.


----------



## Haywire (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks for posting the info. Sounds fantastic..lol..just not sure I could pull it off..have pretty well zero skills with relay or switch boards...but it does sound exactly what i'm looking for


----------

